# What's the youngest age to introduce golf to a kid?



## TMC (Nov 19, 2006)

My daughter is 2 1/2, and hangs out with me when I chip in the back yard. I've cut & reweighted a club for her & she likes to carry it around for about 5 minutes before moving onto something else, which is good for 2 years I guess. 

The local pitch & putt has a minimum age of 8 unless you get a card from an instructor saying that they are trained. (There's 2 kids under 8 with these cards, little mini-Tigers I guess)

So, when do you think its a good time to introduce the sport to your kids, & what is the minimum age for kids at your club?

BTW, I'm not ever going to force her into it, because that would make her hate the sport. I plan on introducing a lot of things to her & letting her decide what to pursue.

Cheers,
-TMC


----------



## silkyuk9 (May 23, 2006)

i wouldnt say any age really, if they are interested thats great. The problem is when they reach teen years will they still be interested. my son played for 3 years and was really good, but soon lost interest whewn he was around 15. same as my daughter, she lost interest more or less as soon as i payed her years subs.

get em young and hope they stay interested.


----------



## GlennM (Mar 19, 2007)

My son started golf this year just before his 7th birthday in April. He loves it. 

The par 3 courses we play at he can hold his own scoring his best last week with a 82! Last 7 holes he had 7 straight bogeys!!!

I'm glad he started early. It also forced me to learn how to play.

Yesterday I bought my 4 year old daughter a 3 piece starter set and took her to the driving range.

I didn't think she'd have it in her but wanted more balls to hit - she's hooked which is both good and bad. Bad on the pocket book, good that she loves the game like daddy and big brother.

There is a par 3 where I see little kids like her playing so once she learns I'm sure my wife and our two kids will be out there on a sunday afternoon!

So, just as long as they like to play and you don't force it, any age is appropriate!!!


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

For golf the younger the better...if they grow up and don't like it then thats there decision...But i know i started swinging a club and goofing off at the driving range with my dad when i was about 6-8 but i didn't go often maybe once a year..and didn't get competitive or play alot till i was in 6th grade and got on a school team... Like any sport kids will build muscle for golf /baseball/basketball w/e they play so start them earlier in sports and let them tell you wat they like...

I have read some books about tiger and his dad never forced anything on him its just something he wanted to do ...so he would tell his dad if he wanted to go... his dad wouldn't take him unless he wanted ...and wouldn't get to go unless his homework was done etc..kinda like a prize...

and if they get good enough take them to the course...i don't see anything wrong with that...just let faster players through...most ppl wont get mad playing behind or with a lil kid ...it almost reminds everyone of when they were lil or wat they wish they could have done at that age...and some ppl might throw a tip or encouragement to your kid while playing through


----------



## Chipmunkslayer (Jun 17, 2007)

I see a number of 5-ish year olds at the driving range.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I agree with the above..really any age is fine, if their interested. I got started at around age 6, but didn't get serious until age 13 or so.. I've seen plenty of kids at the range, who are 5-9 years old. Not sure what the age limit is at my range, never asked..


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I think you sort of answered your question when you said you would let her make up her own mind and I think you are correct to do so.

Give her some equipment, give her opportunity to hit some balls, teach her to putt some, but let her take it in whatever direction she wants to. One thing though, when Nike calls and offers you $40,000,000, take it!


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

As long as they can stand, have developed basic motor skills, and will not be at risk for injury, go for it. Start out with foam balls, plastic clubs and such, then move onto the real thing.

Get them a special club that is made for a child, don't just cut down an old one. The swingweight and flex will be all wrong.

The sooner they start the better. From infancy to age 6 or 7 is when the most neural pathways are developed in our brains. If we learn a skill at this age, rather than later in life, we are much more likely to retain it and be great at it.

Just take kids learning two languages from birth for example.


----------

